# This isn't a normal RB



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Ever since I got this guy he has always been super pale. He was ghost-like when I first got him, but as he grew he always had weird tints to him. When my other Rb's were breeding he was black like them, but different. Like a really super purple kind of color. The others were just straight black/charcoal. I'm just curious if he's a RB after all. What are your thoughts?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't see anything in that picture. Looks like a normal RBP there.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

dang, maybe its just me then. How come his belly is the only one that never gets red? I doubt he's stressed because he's pretty active, just the belly tint is off from the others I guess.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

could be genes, diet, age....It's really hard to say.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> could be genes, diet, age....It's really hard to say.


Exactly, could be all three factors; especially genes IMO.

Some reds just have very little red, while other specimans show "super red" coloration. Hence the name








Also u have white sand wich turns most piranhas a whiter color, i actually like this "effect" but i have black gravel and all my p's are really dark. I was thinking of changing it mabie in the near future.

What are u feeding them if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

VinceC_69 said:


> could be genes, diet, age....It's really hard to say.


Exactly, could be all three factors; especially genes IMO.

Some reds just have very little red, while other specimans show "super red" coloration. Hence the name








Also u have white sand wich turns most piranhas a whiter color, i actually like this "effect" but i have black gravel and all my p's are really dark. I was thinking of changing it mabie in the near future.

What are u feeding them if u dont mind me asking?
[/quote]

I feed them all the same. 2-3 times a week (semi-large feedings). Tilapia fillet, shrimp, scallops, and cichlid bio-gold. I mix up the seafood, but make sure to throw bio-gold in with every feeding. I mean the genes makes sense. I just always wondered why the coloration was so off compared to the others. 
And yea I like the white sand effect. The sparkles really come out especially in the light.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i have about 4 5 inchers they are the exact same color as yours but there is 1 red one and 1 black one lol but they seem to be fine


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

gold piranha?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

T-wag said:


> gold piranha?


what?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha


----------

